
Gitlab and Red Hat: Automation to enhance secure software development - todsacerdoti
https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2020/04/29/gitlab-and-redhat-automation/
======
freedomben
_Disclosure: I work for Red Hat but I 've used Gitlab for years (before
working for Red Hat)_

I'm happy to see this partnership and I hope it continues to develop. I've
been using Gitlab for years. I always hoped for Github to open source their
platform, but alas that isn't likely to happen. I think the de-facto home of
open source should be Gitlab, an open source product itself. I am not doing my
part however as most of my open source projects are on Github. I am going to
spend some time at least setting up mirrors of everything so users with purer
values than me don't have to sacrifice their freedom to access it.

Anyway, I came here to say that Gitlab CI has revolutionized CI in my opinion.
It's truly an amazing product, and Gitlab is worth a look purely for that
IMHO. A lot of others are implementing similar features because of how good it
is. The ability to host your own runners alone made Gitlab an exceptional fit
for me in the past. I initially tried it after Circle starting experiencing
instability and small pockets of downtime routinely during the day, which was
causing pain to my developers. With Gitlab we've never had that problem (this
was years ago so Circle may be much better now. Not trying to crap on Circle).

If you haven't tried it out, it's worth a look. You can start (and scale
pretty far) without paying a dime. Even just a simple smoke test for your code
is easy to implement and worth the time. From there you can iterate and build
a truly useful CI suite.

~~~
nuritzi
Thanks for your feedback -- it's great to hear that you've had a positive
experience with GitLab so far!

I'm the new Sr. Open Source Program Manager at GitLab and will be working on
further improving the experience of the GitLab for Open Source program. I am
also an internal advocate for open source projects and hope to explore ways
that GitLab can help open source projects thrive at scale.

For those who are unfamiliar with the GitLab for Open Source program, you can
find out more at: [https://about.gitlab.com/solutions/open-
source/](https://about.gitlab.com/solutions/open-source/). Through this
program, we give our top tiers for free to open source projects, and that
comes with 50K fee CI minutes and 95% off of support.

------
vkelkar
Thanks for sharing your experience with GitLab and the point you made about
hosting your own runners.

Gitlab allows developers to iterate faster, with smaller code changes and the
integrated approach allows developers to compress the cycle times. GitLab
being open source allows everyone to make a contribution to the project.

